# Italy Serie A 16-17 May



## A_Skywalker (May 12, 2009)

16 May 15:00 Roma v Catania  1.28 4.75 10.00   
16 May 17:30 Udinese v AC Milan  3.50 3.30 2.00   
17 May 12:00 Bologna v Lecce  1.85 3.25 4.00  
17 May 12:00 Fiorentina v Sampdoria  1.33 4.00 9.50  
17 May 12:00 Genoa v Chievo  1.53 3.60 6.00   
17 May 12:00 Juventus v Atalanta  1.25 4.75 10.00   
17 May 12:00 Napoli v Torino  3.10 3.20 2.15  
17 May 12:00 Palermo v Lazio  1.61 3.50 5.25   
17 May 12:00 Reggina v Cagliari  1.72 3.75 4.00   
17 May 17:30 Inter Milan v Siena  1.20 5.50 12.00


----------

